# Pretty in Pink



## amrannoordin (Oct 24, 2011)

C&C most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 24, 2011)

Lovely shot


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Quite a bit of space at the bottom.  Background is good for this flower.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 24, 2011)

I like it too, I need to come back to Asia soon there's some great photos coming from your side of the world.  Last time I was too worried to bring my camera but just like every other time I've went to a country everyone was afraid of the boogey man.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 24, 2011)

Purdy  I would crop a bit off the bottom though.


----------



## jordansgotfaith (Oct 24, 2011)

As others said, I'd recommend cropping the bottom just a tad. Besides that, AWESOME shot. That pink is a great contrast from the background. Nice work


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, attractive colour matching. The pink flower stand out from the yellow background. Good composition as well. Good job.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks all. Appreciate the feedback about the cropping. Had wanted the flower off-center. Just wondering if you prefer it dead center due to the symmetry of the flower?


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 27, 2011)

nice! I actually don't mind the composition, the bokeh down there gives it nice depth and spacial feeling. in fact if you have the original, I'd leave (uncrop? heh) a little extra on either side to keep the OOF leaves fully in the shot, maybe a little more on the right side than the left, to bring the flower more into the upper left quadrant of the pic (I'm just a photo person by hobby, but in math we'd call it quadrant II if that makes any sense). but I like it off center a little. great job!


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, Aloicious. My photos are generally uncropped  It is just a personal style I try my best to go with. It is WYSIWYG lol. Yeah a little more space would be nicer. I agree. But with the lens that I was using and my "uncropped" style, that is about how much space I could give without making the flower too tiny and the droplets near invisible. Thanks again for the C&C. Much appreciated.


----------



## MelissaP (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it so pretty!


----------



## amrannoordin (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, MelissaP.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 4, 2011)

Simple and clean. Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## amrannoordin (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, GeorgieGirl.


----------

